
Exits for Two More Y Combinator Startups, Movity and Etacts - andujo
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2010/12/22/exits-for-two-more-y-combinator-startups-movity-and-etacts/
======
adaugelli
The word "exit" has totally changed its meaning over the last 6 months.

~~~
bhousel
how so?

~~~
axod
It used to mean 'acquired company, including userbase, products, revenue
streams etc'.

Now it means 'hired team and shutdown previous company'.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
I think it's always just meant 'liquidity'.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Yes, used to be called "liquidity event".

------
ig1
The phrase "Exit, pursued by a bear" seems strangely appropriate

------
bconway
Congrats to them. Corporate debt is currently dirt cheap, I expect we'll see a
lot more exits rolling through in the coming year, if for no other reason.
(The teams are good too, obviously).

------
mkramlich
anyone know or have good estimate of Movity's exit price?

------
chr15
Don't forget Motorola acquiring Zecter.

~~~
joshu
And cloudkick.

